# Today's dinner....



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

My 3 year old requested ribs for dinner......since i can't tell her no when she requests yhem.....i keep some in the freezer just in case.... so I pulled out a rack and a brisket I've been sitting on. Heb had some choice brisket on sale for .98 a pound s few months back. 

Brisket went on at 0930 rubbed with tx bbq rub and some extras. Got my first supporting beverage ready yo go after that. Pit is running at 250, steady as she goes.....

Hope to have some updates as we go.......


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks good.


Wow .98 a pound for brisket. I haven't seen those prices down here in quite some time.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Looking at the other pic I have its from april. I actually got two of them that day on sale. I try to keep an eye on the sale adds and pick them up on sale. The choice was mixed in with a tub of selects. Tends to happen when they have sales for some reason.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

"first supporting beverage". Lol! Love it. As a good buddy of mine used to say you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Second beverage down the hatch. Pit still at 250. What a not so nice day to be outside.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

fishinfool said:


> Second beverage down the hatch. Pit still at 250. What a not so nice day to be outside.


???? Its sunny and mid 70's at my casa north of SA. Where do you live?


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

West houston. Fog and drizzle this morning. Sun is finally poking it's little head out should turn into nice day I hope.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That's cool...and that little one knows what good food is already, that's very cool !

Gig Em !


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok. So the sun is out in full force now and I traded the jeans for weekend shorts and sunglasses are coming out. 


Ribs will go on soon.....


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Ribs on at 2. Brisket wrapped and cozy at 165 internal temp Now it's time for some more support and good music.....


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Hah. Brisket still trying to get get the right feelllll....Ribs just opened up a bit ago to set up and looking good.......supporting drinks now becoming more so less supportive and wavering if ya know what I mean........ should be done with in the hour......


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

You smoked or the brisket?


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

All worked out weelllll.... I'll post the out come pics tomorrow when I can find them. Gonna be a long Monday anyways.....


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Scout177 said:


> You smoked or the brisket?


LMAO!!!!


----------

